# looking for rat/mice breeder in or near halifax west yorkshire



## fatj uk (Sep 23, 2008)

i need to buy a large amount of mice/multis/dumbo rat......

mice = 33 female + 11 male

multimate's = 18 female + 9 male

dumbo rat = 6 female + 2 male

please can you pm me if you have any of the above & were abouts you are located, will travel within a hour of my location in halifax.

thanks jason


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

I can do you lab mice if you can get to me i am in southport.PR8 4PZ


----------



## fatj uk (Sep 23, 2008)

yes i can get to you if the wife will take me?? lol can you pm me the price.
on 33 f/m & 11 male

thanks j


----------



## fatj uk (Sep 23, 2008)

rats sorted thanks to torch74 going wensday :2thumb: so dont need rats now just mice & multimate's thanks


----------

